# Lost Paddles on Clear Creek of the ARk



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Lost two Werner paddles on CCOTA this afternoon . Powerhouse has my name on it. Player does not, but it does have one pogie on it. They are both straight shafts. The player is a small diameter shaft and the werner is a 197 normal diameter. I live in Denver, but my friend Rick lives in BV and I'm sure he could grab them fairly easily.

SYOTR
Kent


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Bump. Hit 450 today. Prime level. 

Let me know. I'm about ready to declare bankruptcy.

Kent


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*old sticks in the shed*

Kent - 
I'll stray from asking how you lost 2 paddles in one run on CCOTA, but if you need something to use in the interim I have two Werner's (1 player, 1 sidekick) in the garage gathering dust. Let me know if you want to borrow....

P.S. - When's Bear coming in ?  

MC


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

twitch said:


> Kent -
> I'll stray from asking how you lost 2 paddles in one run on CCOTA, but if you need something to use in the interim I have two Werner's (1 player, 1 sidekick) in the garage gathering dust. Let me know if you want to borrow....
> 
> P.S. - When's Bear coming in ?
> ...


 
Ooooooohhhh man what a bad day. I appreciate your kindness. I'm headin up to Golden today for a little BBQ around 5:30. Supposedly my paddles have been found but no one had called yet. Whats your number?

thanks
kent


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I assume your first name is Kent as my group found not 1 but 2 paddles on Clear Creek a few days ago. My buddy swam in the second gorge crux and knocked his noggin, leaving a cut and nice bruise on the back of his head. He lost his bent shaft black werner paddle and we recovered 2 other paddles both with Kent Phillips written on them. We continued our paddling trip for a couple days with your paddles and now I have one and the other is up on the Poudre. I should have the other soon but if you want 1 of your paddles, it is here in Wash Park. 

***IF ANYONE FINDS A BLACK WERNER BENT SHAFT WITH AN OLD ALASKA STICKER ON IT, CALL ME @ 720-273-1998***

Give me a shout kent...sorry for the delay.....you'll have to post as to how you could have lost  2 paddles!


----------

